# New 125l tank. What would you do?



## Garibaldi (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi 

I am currently cycling a new 125l (33G) tank. I would like to develop a planted (not heavily) peaceful community tank. My tap water has a PH of 7 and I am pretty sure its hard, my LFS will test for me.

What would you do? I obviously have my own thoughts but would love to hear your ideas of what works well together. Good colour combinations, contrasts etc...

I have a Fluval 305 external filter.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## drenchedgremlin (Aug 1, 2010)

I think for a tank that size a planted community would be a great idea. i would do a river bottom setting. Lots of riiver rocks and driftwood in the bottom. Maybe arrange it to look very natural or just throw it in randomly (just an idea) You would want some plants for sure in this type of tank maybe some jungle vals, amazon swords, and possibly some type of ground cover. I am not a planter myself but i do think plants look great in natural type setting. Fake plants just dont look right in that type of tank.
For fish i would definetly do for sure a pair of gourami. Pearl gouramis look best in my opinion, but the blue dwarf gouramis look amazing as well. In that size tank you could do a pretty good variety of fish. I would definetly put a nice school of cories for sure. They are one of the most peacful community fishes to watch. You Could put a bunch of different types of cories because all types of cories feel comfortable in a group together. Id put maybe 5 different cories.Plus You could add a group of a few clown loaches because they are complete characters and are the most fun fish you can get in a community tank. 
Your water is perfect for an amazon biotype so take advantage of your options. These were just recomendations so just do whatever you like for fish.


----------



## isimek (Jun 9, 2010)

Do not add clown loaches.

They get too big for your size tank...

I would look at honey sunset gourami if you do gourami. they are small like dwarfs, but dwarf gourami tend to be prone to illness.

Guppies are underrated... any live bearers in general would be cool (sword tails, platies, etc), they could also be housed with the gourami.

any small tetra school would really be good for a planted tank.

Take a look at my tank, it's not super planted and all my plants are good with low lighting.


----------



## Garibaldi (Aug 2, 2010)

drenchedgremlin said:


> I think for a tank that size a planted community would be a great idea. i would do a river bottom setting. Lots of riiver rocks and driftwood in the bottom. Maybe arrange it to look very natural or just throw it in randomly (just an idea) You would want some plants for sure in this type of tank maybe some jungle vals, amazon swords, and possibly some type of ground cover. I am not a planter myself but i do think plants look great in natural type setting. Fake plants just dont look right in that type of tank.
> For fish i would definetly do for sure a pair of gourami. Pearl gouramis look best in my opinion, but the blue dwarf gouramis look amazing as well. In that size tank you could do a pretty good variety of fish. I would definetly put a nice school of cories for sure. They are one of the most peacful community fishes to watch. You Could put a bunch of different types of cories because all types of cories feel comfortable in a group together. Id put maybe 5 different cories.Plus You could add a group of a few clown loaches because they are complete characters and are the most fun fish you can get in a community tank.
> Your water is perfect for an amazon biotype so take advantage of your options. These were just recomendations so just do whatever you like for fish.


Thanks, Gremlin

A gourami or two are in my thoughts. Didn't know about the different types of cories feeling comfortable together. Thanks for the info.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Garibaldi (Aug 2, 2010)

isimek said:


> Do not add clown loaches.
> 
> They get too big for your size tank...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, Isimek

Your planted tank looks great and is just the sort of tank I would like to create. What plants have you used? I only have T8 lights in my tank, I have added reflectors.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd definitely get cories. Cories are terrific. (As I understand it, you should wait until the tank is well established before putting your cories in.)


----------



## isimek (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks! I used:

Wisteria (very nice for a full bushy effect)
Water sprite (is growing very fast)
penny wort (I leave it floating)
crypt (Slow growing, not recommended for a new tank)
hornwort (I still don't know if i like it better floating or planted, very fast growing, but I don't think mine is doing too well, looks bare)
amazon swords (love these, some fish find them tasty)
jungal val (fast grower)
twisted val (even faster grower)
dwarf lilly (pretty center piece)
Dwarf Sword (swords rock  )
java fern on drift wood (great plant for even low light tanks, attach to driftwood with some thread) 
Bacopa caroliniana (is doing surprisingly well)


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

nice plants =)


----------

